# Tripod Stands



## W4DSB (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking to buy a Tripod stand before next season 
anyone have any GOOD ones they would like to share or any really bad ones to avoid?


----------



## Timbo 66 (Dec 31, 2006)

JUST KEEP ALL BOLTS TIGHT, AND LUBE IN OFF SEASON. MINE SQUEAKS WHEN GETTING IN AND OUT. I LIKE IT THOUGH.
TIM


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

this is one I will be adding to my collection this coming season. 
I like their products and the 19 ft. platform to ground height.
Plus it looks like it is easier to handle in set up and maintenance.

http://www.gorillatreestands.com/pod_stands.shtml


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 31, 2006)

Scooter, How much do the 19 ft Gorillas go for. Looks like a solid tripod.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Scooter, How much do the 19 ft Gorillas go for. Looks like a solid tripod.


 
That is the hard question to answer. The closest dealer is in Dawsonville for me. I am going this week or next, but based on what I have found on the web for the shorter models I can probably expect to pay around $325 to $400 + for the 19 footer.


----------



## Local Boy (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's some.  I have a Buddy Hut ladder.  More expensive and heavier than the standard ladders, but there have been some posts lately about the other ladders' legs sliding apart.  I've seen the tripods, but haven't used one:


www.cbsdeerstands.com


----------



## One-shot (Jan 1, 2007)

I have some Strong Builts, they have worked fine for me. Like Timbo said though, you need to keep everything sprayed with wd40 in the off season or it will squeak when you're hunting.


----------



## irwoodsman (Jan 2, 2007)

*hey*



W4DSB said:


> Looking to buy a Tripod stand before next season
> anyone have any GOOD ones they would like to share or any really bad ones to avoid?



you gonna have a bad day if i catch you on my clearcut with that thing


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 2, 2007)

irwoodsman said:


> you gonna have a bad day if i catch you on my clearcut with that thing



I'm going to set up right out of the range of that 30-30  
so you can watch me shoot them deer!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure but just south on 138 in Conyers there is a fence and feed store who has them out front some nice lookin ones for that matter. I think it is across from the horse ranch. It has been awhile since I have seen them but they always have them out front....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 3, 2007)

Lostoutlaw said:


> Not sure but just south on 138 in Conyers there is a fence and feed store who has them out front some nice lookin ones for that matter. I think it is across from the horse ranch. It has been awhile since I have seen them but they always have them out front....



Not sure where this place is at? How far from the 212/ hwy 20 intersection?


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 3, 2007)

*tripods*

The tripod that walmart  sells works good for me and it's only $200.  I had plans of buying 2 more when they went on clearance but I never could pin the stores down on when they would go on sale and I missed out. 

The stand is solid, it sits up 16' high, comes with pads for the shooting rails.  Walmart also sells for $20, a wrap around nylon camo curtain  that tie wraps to the stand and has a zip up door. These things work good on buddy stands too. 
They just don't usually stock very many and once they are gone thats it. 

The only drawback is the seat - It is crap and you might as well throw it away. It is without a doubt the most uncomfortable thing I have ever tried to hunt on. After a couple of times trying to sit it- we took them out and put adjustable swivel office chairs in the stand and they are wonderful. They are pretty easy to find used, and not that expensive new if you shop around- I have even seen the chairs advertised in some of these large drug stores like CVS, and Walgreens.

The floor on most tripods is expanded metal and kinda noisy if you drag your boot trying to get turned around, or have to adjust your chair, etc. - I put a piece of thin rubber down in ours top stop that. Carpet or carpet padding works good too.

I put roofs on ours  which was pretty simple too.
 2 pieces of tin, 8 hose clamps, and 4 pieces of conduit. I used aluminum angle to make the square frame for the roof but wood works- I predrilled the conduit on one end so I could bolt the roof once I had it set on top. I attached the conduit to the uprights holding the stands shooting rail using the hose clamps and my cordless driver. Just slide the conduit up or down on one end to acheive you roof pitch. Got a buddy to help had the roof up to me , set it on top of the conduit and bolted her down. I have attached a picture if you're interested.
Jay


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Jan 6, 2007)

The best built tripods I've seen were made by Family Traditions. You can look at them at www.familytraditiontreestands.com. I owned two for 8 years. One blew over cause I failed to stake it down properly. It warped so badly it was no longer comfortable to sit in and swivel around. The other one served me well til I sold it this fall. It's still in use. I saw them advertised earlier this year in Dublin,Ga. Other than that I don't have a clue who carries them now. The quality is head and shoulders above any other tripod I've seen. They are not light weight. It takes 3 men to raise one once you get it assembled.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 6, 2007)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Not sure where this place is at? How far from the 212/ hwy 20 intersection?



Not 212 it is 138 let's see you be going south on 138 down below salem road or sigman rd if you know that way


----------



## Fishmcc (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody have a price on the double seat versions?


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jan 6, 2007)

When my son worked at Wal-Mart, they had a guy bring a tripod back to the store because it only had three legs.  He argued that a tripod was supposed to have four legs.  The manager said don't argue with him just give him his money back.  Working with the public is real interesting sometimes.


----------



## DaGris (Jan 10, 2007)

Robert Warnock said:


> When my son worked at Wal-Mart, they had a guy bring a tripod back to the store because it only had three legs.  He argued that a tripod was supposed to have four legs.  The manager said don't argue with him just give him his money back.  Working with the public is real interesting sometimes.



its a tripod......not a quadpod. thats funny!


----------



## 56willysnut (Jan 10, 2007)

I had Strongbuilt brand back in Tx, 10,14, 16 fters. Moved them around on the fourwheeler. Anchor the taller ones down if adding a blind around it.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hunt&Fish said:


> The best built tripods I've seen were made by Family Traditions. You can look at them at www.familytraditiontreestands.com. I owned two for 8 years. One blew over cause I failed to stake it down properly. It warped so badly it was no longer comfortable to sit in and swivel around. The other one served me well til I sold it this fall. It's still in use. I saw them advertised earlier this year in Dublin,Ga. Other than that I don't have a clue who carries them now. The quality is head and shoulders above any other tripod I've seen. They are not light weight. It takes 3 men to raise one once you get it assembled.



I have three of the tripods and I just love   to hunt out of them.  I have had them for  5 years now and still no squeeks or rattles in the seat or stand itself, seat is still ultra comfortable and I wouldn't own anything else.  A little more money but totally worth it for a quality stand!


----------



## Fishmcc (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anybody give me an idea about the price on the family or cbs stands?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2007)

The plantation at CB's is $995.00. I priced them a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 15, 2007)

Fishmcc said:


> Can anybody give me an idea about the price on the family or cbs stands?




When I bought my family traditions I made a deal with the Sportscenter in Perry and bought 3 of the TR18 for $300 a piece, I imagine that they are up around $350 or more for the TR18 model.


----------



## Fishmcc (Jan 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> The plantation at CB's is $995.00. I priced them a couple of weeks ago.



995 That is mighty strong for a deer stand, whew.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hunt&Fish said:


> The best built tripods I've seen were made by Family Traditions. You can look at them at www.familytraditiontreestands.com. I owned two for 8 years. One blew over cause I failed to stake it down properly. It warped so badly it was no longer comfortable to sit in and swivel around. The other one served me well til I sold it this fall. It's still in use. I saw them advertised earlier this year in Dublin,Ga. Other than that I don't have a clue who carries them now. The quality is head and shoulders above any other tripod I've seen. They are not light weight. It takes 3 men to raise one once you get it assembled.



I love the looks of the family traditions! The tripod looks better than any other tripod on the market! Does anyone know about how much they cost?


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 18, 2007)

Is the family traditions cheaper than cb tripods?


----------



## jasonw (Jan 18, 2007)

Oconee Bait and Tackle in East Dublin sells The Family Traditions Stands. I'll call tomorrow am and see how much they go for. Their number is 478.272.3551 if anyone is interested. Those stands do look really good, real sturdy looking too.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jan 18, 2007)

Dont get the APEX 360 (i think its made by big game stands) Its very uncomfortable and is only 13' tall.


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 19, 2007)

jasonw said:


> Oconee Bait and Tackle in East Dublin sells The Family Traditions Stands. I'll call tomorrow am and see how much they go for. Their number is 478.272.3551 if anyone is interested. Those stands do look really good, real sturdy looking too.



Thanks Ray


----------



## ray97303 (Jan 21, 2007)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> Dont get the APEX 360 (i think its made by big game stands) Its very uncomfortable and is only 13' tall.




I want to be a lot higher than 13 ft. Thanks for input.


----------

